# 18+ Board (Poll)



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to know how many people here would enjoy an adult board, meaning 18 years or older. I feel like we're a little limited on topics. I've brought this up to Jer multiple times but he's ignorant and doesn't want to make one. Please change his mind!

*Please only vote if you are 18 or older.*


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm twelve and what is this.

I'm 20, I'd be in favor of it, sure.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 17, 2013)

On an old forum I used to go on, we had a "Mature" board but it wasn't limited to 18+. In order to gain access to it, you had to PM an administrator asking permission and they would either approve or disapprove your access to it based on your past behavior around the site and how long you've been a member.

However, wouldn't it be a bit... out-of-place on a Animal Crossing forum?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 17, 2013)

We should. It would be nice having to stop avoid saying certain things even though kids these days know full well what I would be talking about.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

Reizo said:


> However, wouldn't it be a bit... out-of-place on a Animal Crossing forum?



Half of us don't even play Animal Crossing anymore, we stay for the personalities.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Half of us don't even play Animal Crossing anymore, we stay for the personalities.



Speak for yourself >.>


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 17, 2013)

It'd be nice, I think there's a big percentage of 18+ user's on this site, well I might be a bit biased as I talk to mostly 18 and older. Either way I voted yes, I'm here for it.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Speak for yourself >.>



Speaking from experience. A year from now, the percentage of new leaf players will be declining. It's just a known fact.


----------



## Mino (Dec 17, 2013)

I support this. Great way to keep all the useless, non-contributing members contained.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Speaking from experience. A year from now, the percentage of new leaf players will be declining. It's just a known fact.



No, I know that.

I'm just saying, you may not be.

BUT I AM


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> No, I know that.
> 
> I'm just saying, you may not be.
> 
> BUT I AM



Okay cool I said half. You'd be part of the other half. Welcome to math.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Speaking from experience. A year from now, the percentage of new leaf players will be declining. It's just a known fact.



Ive been playing Animal Crossing for over ten years, I don't think I'll stop any time soon.
Especially if they keep refreshing the franchise well.

How would it be controlled to stop people accessing it?


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 17, 2013)

sock just wants a place to talk about hentai


----------



## Cobber (Dec 17, 2013)

I think there should be an 18+ board


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Ive been playing Animal Crossing for over ten years, I don't think I'll stop any time soon.
> Especially if they keep refreshing the franchise well.
> 
> How would it be controlled to stop people accessing it?



I'm sure there's a way to set it up using the birthdays


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't think there should be. I feel that most of the subjects that people usually ask for an 18+ board for the first place tend to be inappropriate. Not to mention regardless if most of you still play AC or not, that is the main focus of the forum and it'd just be kind of odd.

There's also the large factor that it'll probably cause a maturity argument with users who may feel they are mature enough to be in the 18+ board and get upset that they can't be along with people 18+ and then 18+ people who turn the forum into trash. 

Finally, there's the fact that proving age on the internet is difficult so a board actually for people "18+" would never truly happen


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes! Yes yes and yes


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> There's also the large factor that it'll probably cause a maturity argument with users who may feel they are mature enough to be in the 18+ board and get upset that they can't be along with people 18+ and then 18+ people who turn the forum into trash.
> 
> Finally, there's the fact that proving age on the internet is difficult so a board actually for people "18+" would never truly happen



Arguments that will be handled maturely because we are _adults_. And yeah I get you on the whole, who's _actually_ 18 thing. Other than that, I don't see the real problem with having one.



Jennifer said:


> I feel that most of the subjects that people usually ask for an 18+ board for the first place tend to be inappropriate.


----------



## catachankid (Dec 17, 2013)

I dont personally care either way, but it would need a whole sub forum to itself with an age lock in which you couldnt change your age after registration. We had one and a veteran board back when I was super active on the American McGee forums


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2013)

I really don't care tbh.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with Jennifer.

Many users may support this, but it isn't practical and serves little purpose.


----------



## unravel (Dec 17, 2013)

I approve
buuut... The mods are gonna close the thread soon...


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not 18+ but I'd say it'd be a waste of time imo.
No need really at least you aren't as limited on topics as you are on
ACC. You can hardly post any topics and I am not a fan of that.
So im going to agree with Jennifer. I just think itd be a waste of
Time because younger users are going to end up there and its just going
To get taken down anyway. So once again even though in not 18+ this
Is probably never going to happen imo. But goodluck trying I guess


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

Ignore this post. Delete please?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

It's going to get locked if people keep saying it's going to get locked.

I haven't heard a real good argument against having the 18+ board other than it will make kids jealous. That's precisely the  type of attitude I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't see a need for an 18+ board. Just because someone may be a certain age doesn't mean they are at a maturity level associated with 18+ topics. We wouldn't be lifting any topic restrictions (prohibited content in the Rules) if we ever made such a board. 

The main goal of the said 18+ board would probably be to talk to other 18+ members but I honestly don't see a reason that we'd need to make a board specifically for meeting other 18+ members. 

Point is, this is an Animal Crossing website. If you want to talk about mature things, the Bell Tree isn't the best place to do it, even in an 18+ board. Of course, this is just my opinion and it may or may not be shared with other staff members.

I guess I should add, what is the goal of the 18+ board you'd like to see? What would be discussed?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I don't see a need for an 18+ board. Just because someone may be a certain age doesn't mean they are at a maturity level associated with 18+ topics. We wouldn't be lifting any topic restrictions (prohibited content in the Rules) if we ever made such a board.
> 
> The main goal of the said 18+ board would probably be to talk to other 18+ members but I honestly don't see a reason that we'd need to make a board specifically for meeting other 18+ members.
> 
> Point is, this is an Animal Crossing website. If you want to talk about mature things, the Bell Tree isn't the best place to do it, even in an 18+ board. Of course, this is just my opinion and it may or may not be shared with other staff members.



You don't find the idea of discussing with an educated audience appealing?



Kaiaa said:


> I guess I should add, what is the goal of the 18+ board you'd like to see? What would be discussed?



Just topics that are more adult oriented. I have a drunk thread in the sage board but no one uses the sage board. I wanted to post a drug discussion but it was quickly deleted before anyone had a chance to read it. I feel like more controversial topics would be held their too. If someone wanted to post about politics or religion and wanted an unclouded (disregarding bias) audience, their go to would be the 18+ board.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 17, 2013)

It's not that at all. It's just that maturity doesn't come with age. I do find talking to an educated audience appealing and I'm up to having my mind changed but I'd really like to see more reasons as to why we'd need an 18+ board. 

Because this is a debate and not a fight, I'd like to see your opinions as to why we'd need one. You've seen some of my reasons against, but I need to see more reasons for it.

I alone can't make decisions for the forum but it'd be nice to see your points for it.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> It's not that at all. It's just that maturity doesn't come with age. I do find talking to an educated audience appealing and I'm up to having my mind changed but I'd really like to see more reasons as to why we'd need an 18+ board.
> 
> Because this is a debate and not a fight, I'd like to see your opinions as to why we'd need one. You've seen some of my reasons against, but I need to see more reasons for it.



Sorry just edited my post


----------



## Farobi (Dec 17, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I approve
> buuut... The mods are gonna close the thread soon...



u arent even 18 yet u bum c:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to say we tried this a while back, or something similar? But it just never took off. We never had enough 18+ members. However, I've seen an increase in said members as of late. I'm for it. While not every 18+ person is mature, it'd still be nice to be able to have discussions about rather taboo topics without having to worry about the kids on the site.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 17, 2013)

While I do agree it'd be nice to have a place to have more educated discussion, I feel like the board wouldn't turn out that way.

You could handle entry in one of two ways. The first, by birthdays, is easily faked and members can simply change their birthdays at a click of a button. If they're curious they could easily gain entry into the board and then there'd be no point in having it as it would become basically the same as Brewster's.

As for manually allowing people to access it, you run into the problem of favouritism and only friend groups being allowed. This clearly won't work either because then you're running an exclusive club that the rest of the members can't have access to. At the end of the day, this is a public board and restricting 99% of the userbase from a whole section of it is a poor idea.

Then there's the issue, as Kaiaa mentioned previously, that age doesn't necessarily equal maturity. There'd be a lot of discussion that'd be inappropriate and just because it'd be in an 18+ board does not mean that it could ignore the forum rules. They're in place for a reason, to keep the forum tidy and welcoming for everybody.

At the end of the day, I don't think you've thought this through. Yes it'd be nice to have a place for educated discussion, but no it would not work the way you want it to. We already have slightly more mature means of discussion through mediums such as IRC and Mumble where we frequently discuss religion, politics and other touchy subjects. I'd recommend striking up those mature conversations there instead of a fragile place like the forum.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah I haven't thought this through, this is a discussion. To help get the ball rolling. You expect me to have a fail-proof plan? I don't. But if there's a hole in the plan, _fix it_. Shooting something down before even trying it is one of my biggest pet peeves. I can't speak for the poll as it may be to early, but it seems like people like the idea of an adult board and would only take a little effort for the staff to piece it together. Make it a beta, test it out. The only way to know for sure it to try. This is what I hated most about being staff on this website is that all of my ideas were shot to the ground. For once I'd like to say I helped contribute something productive to this site.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 18, 2013)

Unfortunately, I believe an 18+ board would invite people to talk about things that are already against the rules, you know? Being in the 18+ board wouldn't make them immune from the rules. In fact we'd have to be a little harsher on the topics in there because people would just assume that since it's in the "mature" section, they can't get in trouble for it (which is not the case).

Having educated discussion with others would be nice but I've seen a lot of 20 somes act like 13 year olds on this site. But like Jas0n said, people could easily fake their ages in order to look in the board. If the goal was to keep them out we'd have to personally choose who got in, like an elitist club, and it would be a lot of work on top of what we already have to deal with. It's good that you want to have educated discussion but I don't think a 18+ board is the way to go. You can still have mature discussion in the regular boards as long as it isn't too controversial. 

However, if it's more mature discussion that you'd like, you should join Reddit. (The best part is, you won't get in trouble for talking about mature things there)


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I've seen a lot of 20 somes act like 13 year olds on this site.



hi 

cant you just password protect the board and only give it out to people who you actually know are over 18 and then if they give password to someone under 18 they suck **** 18+ board is closed or would that cause too much **** but idrc coz like i am fine w/out 18+ board i am just trying to be helpful since i am pre much mod anyway!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> hi
> 
> cant you just password protect the board and only give it out to people who you actually know are over 18 and then if they give password to someone under 18 they suck **** 18+ board is closed or would that cause too much **** but idrc coz like i am fine w/out 18+ board i am just trying to be helpful since i am pre much mod anyway!!



I like this idea.

Unfortunately that kind of goes into the elitist club thing that she mentioned.

Which sucks. I'd love to have the board.

Hey, is it possible to have a group for 18+?


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> hi
> 
> cant you just password protect the board and only give it out to people who you actually know are over 18 and then if they give password to someone under 18 they suck **** 18+ board is closed or would that cause too much **** but idrc coz like i am fine w/out 18+ board i am just trying to be helpful since i am pre much mod anyway!!



But the thing is we don't actually know and if we do, that is a very small group of people and an even smaller group of people we may deem "mature" enough.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> But the thing is we don't actually know and if we do, that is a very small group of people and an even smaller group of people we may deem "mature" enough.



i am 18 and i am most mature member on this site!!


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 18, 2013)

Farobi said:


> u arent even 18 yet u bum c:



BUM. <33 !! {: This makes me very happy.

It's true, we have to at least be thankful that they allow us to talk about such topics in the IRC / Mumble ( shout out to #TbtAfterDark ). I mean, sometimes I wish more people would join so that they could participate in the discussions. Hearing Lauren + Chris talk about the same alcoholic **** all the time is getting 80% boring in my opinion (kidding, maybe. I love you both). Then people like Psydye join the Mumble and bring in some new things to talk about and it gets things going again. We don't hear from enough people like Psydye. I'm sure there are many more Psydyes out there on this forum who we'd like to talk about these things with.



Jake. said:


> i am 18 and i am most mature member on this site!!



I can confirm this


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

Is #tbtafterdark a really channel or a hashtag?



oath2order said:


> Hey, is it possible to have a group for 18+?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't you dare tell me to join reddit


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Is #tbtafterdark a really channel or a hashtag?



No haha. =P It's not a channel or anything. In Mumble's early days, conversations were already starting to lean more towards 18+ so we all came up with " TBT After Dark " for all those moments we had. I hash tagged it becoz swag/Jake/yolo/that's what I do.

I'm liking the idea of an 18+ group actually, Oath2Order.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

but the grouping system on vb sucks you do not understand


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> but the grouping system on vb sucks you do not understand



Considering how I don't have one, no I don't understand. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Redacted (Dec 18, 2013)

Why limit it to age?  I feel that maturity itself matters more than how old a person is.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Considering how I don't have one, no I don't understand. Care to elaborate?



no one reads that **** the only reason i go there is to lol at people try hard stories in the writers guild soznotsoz
i mean its so far out of the way 90% of the time i don't even know its there


----------



## Redacted (Dec 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> no one reads that **** the only reason i go there is to lol at people try hard stories in the writers guild soznotsoz
> i mean its so far out of the way 90% of the time i don't even know its there



Here's a good example of what I meant above


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay. First of all: i'm not +18.

I think this idea have a good root but not a good development. I mean, you can be 28 years old and be much more immature than someone who haves 15. It just depends on the personality.
And but he way, can't you talk with someone +18 out of BTF? Is pretty desconsidered (this word exist in English, right? o.o), just because hey, mos of the nowdays kids may know about all that topics that you are pretending to create on that forum. But what would happen if someone come here and don't know about all that things and see thatforum? Fantastic, you have your topics about politics, BDSM and Drugs (bad examples, but for sure someone would create at least one topic about this) but you have old them inappropiate things because of their age. 
Also, counting with the first thing i talked about determine if an analizer of birth dates would be set up. Of course it would be invalid, because of he maturity grade.

I want to apologize if you had Eyes Cancer reading this. My English is a big ball of trash.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> Why limit it to age?  I feel that maturity itself matters more than how old a person is.



Mostly for legalities


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 18, 2013)

(I'll be 18 next August)

I think having an 18+ board would be a good idea, sometimes in my posts I've wanted to mention some more mature stuff but I couldn't as I knew younger members or mods would have a go at me for it/say it's inappropriate. Plus, for you under 18 roleplayers here, did you know that if you RP a sex scene with an RPer over 18 you are breaking the law, it's still classed as paedophilia so that 18+ RPer could get arrested. So in a 18+ board it would be safe for older RPers to RP all that dirty stuff without little kids joining in.


----------



## Pixori (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope the fact that I only joined in October doesn't invalidate my opinion. :c But I'm 21-Years-Old, and I think the idea for an adult Nintendo based forum would actually be pretty interesting. Something as friendly as the environment here, but just letting up on limitations of topic discussions would be nice. I've been on many adult-based websites before, and the way it's usually run is.. Well on the sign-up screens there are a lot of confirmations of age, because let's be real...There's absolutely no way to tell if a person is as old as they may say. Then have a disclaimer that you cannot be held responsible for the actions of others who choose to falsify their age in order to gain access to this restricted part of the website. This way at least the creators of the forum are safe from any legal actions, etc. 

Oh!
There's also the case in certain 18+ websites, where if a moderator is suspicious of someones age, they ask for confirmation. Specifically their ID cards. I've seen locks being put on others names, and then they're sent an e-mail that basically explains that once they scan in an ID card confirming their age the lock on their name will be released and they can return to the forum. Now if they can't prove it, then the account stays locked until they are older/able to provide proof of their age. 

I think having a section for different topics kind of like the organization here, would be nice--Except instead of being solely AC based, it can just be revolved around Nintendo's franchise in general. 

There are obviously those who are against the idea, and there are those who are for it? For those against it--I don't want to necessarily seem rude or mean, but you don't have to join it? Even if you are 18+, it's not as though it's mandatory or anything, just an extension--Or even a sister forum to this one. 

As for the fear of arguments from people who feel they are mature enough to join the website? It doesn't matter. The rules are there for reason, and you don't see other adult oriented forums/websites bending their rules simply because a few people feel that they're mature enough to be on the websites geared towards 18+ people? The rules can be final, and there wouldn't be any arguing on the matter. Besides, from what I see here--The MAJORITY of younger folk here are against the idea for the 18+ forum, so this probably wouldn't be as MUCH of a problem as you'd think.

To address another argument against the 18+ website, there's the whole issue with people possibly not acting their ages? Just like anywhere, there's rules set, so obviously this forum wouldn't be exempt from them. Perhaps just lay down rules as usual, and if someone is being a bit too immature, they can receive warnings, and if they exceed a certain amount, they could possibly get banned from the forum? I'm not sure, I'm not too good at this. 

As for the elitist club thing, well we can blow that idea out of it by forgetting the whole idea of only giving access to limited persons ( meaning handing out invitations to certain people who you're sure are 18+ because not only would that take up a lot of time, it'd be useless since as others mentioned before...You can't truly know someones age. )... unlesssssssss you guys wanted to be extra cautious, and instead make the whole 'ID first entry later' rule mandatory before allowing people to even access the sign-in screen? 

Overall this forum would be great for 18+ people because:
-There could be a lift of limitations all around. Language, topics, etc. 

-Like listed above from another user, if there were a role play section, 18+ people wouldn't have to be so scared/intimidated of wounding up in a legal case accidentally?

-A harassment rule would be a big thing however, this way no 'trolling, stalking, immature behavior' would be allowed.

-Debates and arguments wouldn't automatically have a ban for 'Topic locking' right away. 

-It could have separate sections for the Nintendo franchise to appeal to everyone's taste, and they'd all get their equal share of attention. This way if anyone falls out of the AC craze, they wouldn't feel a bit guilty for going onto an AC board and expecting more discussion. ( Zelda, Mario, Pokemon, etcetc )

- Some familiar faces you see around you? You can see them still if they're in the 18+ part of the website. 

- We can still have some kind of currency there kind of like here, but it'd be for a wider selection of collectables for different franchises?

I suppose I just really love this forum, but I feel it limits itself just slightly. Not that I'm complaining, but eh. I thought I should submit my thoughts. Sorry if anything doesn't make sense, feel free to ask me to explain if so. v__v;


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd enjoy it. o - o And to the naysayers who don't want it...

Even if it was made, you wouldn't have to join, y'know...? It'd be nice to have a place where adults could talk and not have to walk on eggshells with what they say. :c 

I second this! 18+ Forum would be amazing!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

21, turning 22 in 9 days so yes I would like that.. Also less censoring for words I guess? Some are.. a bit harsh so to say sometimes.


----------



## unravel (Dec 18, 2013)

Farobi said:


> u arent even 18 yet u bum c:



I am you fool #sweg


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 18, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Half of us don't even play Animal Crossing anymore, we stay for the personalities.



Speak for yourself...  I play everyday.


----------



## Horus (Dec 18, 2013)

Literally, the board would become one of these things

A: Random discussion between all the people you're trying to avoid, Chris.

B: Just become our Skype chat, where instead of me muting or kicking you every five seconds, it'd be the staff here doing it. Which if I recall, you got really pissy about and just insulted them on Twitter for however long the ban was

C: Be a board of three people: Sock, Mino, and Pally. Would be taken down within a week to be honest

The only way I see this working, and by working I mean option C, is if you go and learn how to create your own forum


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 18, 2013)

Is it really that hard for people not to swear?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2013)

Horus said:


> Literally, the board would become one of these things
> 
> A: Random discussion between all the people you're trying to avoid, Chris.
> 
> ...



Cancerland.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm all for it. TBT has the youngest member base of all the forums I use and there is a noticeable difference in quality of discussions as a result. 


The forum I'm most active on has an adults only board: the conversation is never "adult" in nature, although some topics discussed are controversial, but is just generally a place where adults can be a little more relaxed about what they say because they know they're not going to upset anyone with it. 

I remember one time a few months back I was discussing clothing on Mumble with *Lauren* and someone else (I think *Kayla* maybe?) and another member kept telling us to watch what we were saying because she was younger than us even though the conversation (and language used) was appropriate. She ended up quitting when we said we couldn't see what was wrong with what we were saying.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

For those confused about what I'm proposing: The board would still be a part of TBT overall. It's not going to be it's own forum, just another board like Brewster's Cafe or The Basement etc.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

Gotta agree with Jennifer, Jason, Kaiaa, and Horus(especially) on this one.


It wouldn't turn out the way you're thinking it should. And to be honest, I don't want to have to spend my time moderating it.


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 18, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Is it really that hard for people not to swear?



It's not so much swearing that's the problem, in some cases.

As Tina mentioned ( & yes I remember that Tina =P ), sometimes on Mumble we have those 18+ conversations where we use words ( that day we mentioned the word " boobs " which made the person ask us to stop and then they just ended up quitting because of the argument that followed - I'm pretty sure they are 13 or 14 ) and it makes the younger members feel uncomfortable. It's happened more than once even on Mumble itself. I mean, sure we could have used the word " breasts " instead, but I doubt that would have made much of a difference really. Some younger members aren't ready to hear conversations like that on Mumble.

But yeah I guess this is a little off-topic from what's actually being discussed here. Hehe.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> And to be honest, I don't want to have to spend my time moderating it.



hi *insert surprise ***** gif here*

i would moderate it!


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 18, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> It's not so much swearing that's the problem, in some cases.
> 
> As Tina mentioned ( & yes I remember that Tina =P ), sometimes on Mumble we have those 18+ conversations where we use words ( that day we mentioned the word " boobs " which made the person ask us to stop and then they just ended up quitting because of the argument that followed - I'm pretty sure they are 13 or 14 ) and it makes the younger members feel uncomfortable. It's happened more than once even on Mumble itself. I mean, sure we could have used the word " breasts " instead, but I doubt that would have made much of a difference really. Some younger members aren't ready to hear conversations like that on Mumble.
> 
> But yeah I guess this is a little off-topic from what's actually being discussed here. Hehe.



They should not even be on a forum or mumble if they can't stand some words being used, it's not really a good reason to split the community, and people under 18 will use it anyways, and they will continue to whine about stupid crap.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 18, 2013)

As much as it would be nice to have an 18+ board, I don't think it would work on here. I've seen a board over on another forum I'm on that works ok, but given the differences in maturity in members who are 18+, it might not be the most practical. I'm over 30, by the way.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

I think the point needs to be made.


When we try to have mature discussions in the IRC and Mumble, certain members who are FOR the mature discussion board complain and leave, because their idea of mature discussion is drugs and sex.

Sorry, but all I'm seeing with this suggested board is a hangout for the cliques to post nonsense in. You'd be better off just making your own IRC channel or something.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, true, but we need that nonsense board or whatever rather than just one general discussion or several niched in Brewster's imo.


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 18, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Yeah, true, but we need that nonsense board or whatever rather than just one general discussion or several niched in Brewster's imo.



And I'm sure that's what Chatrooms/IRC/Mumble are for.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I think the point needs to be made.
> 
> 
> When we try to have mature discussions in the IRC and Mumble, certain members who are FOR the mature discussion board complain and leave, because their idea of mature discussion is drugs and sex.
> ...



Probably because there is a difference between "Mature" and "Serious" discussion, and it's important to clarify which type is being requested here.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

This has nothing to do with cliques? You only heard thread topics from me that I thought up on the top of my head. You know I'm not the only one allowed to post threads, right? Everyone seems to be on board for it (no pun intended) besides the staff. Just because you have to moderate _another_ board. I'm so sorry you have to do your job. Truly, I am.

I think the staff has a misinterpretation of what I'm trying to propose. I'm not _just_ trying to enable the topics of sex and drugs. That's not the big picture. It's more of a principle of creative freedom. It'd be good to get it out our system, but I'm sure it [Sex/Drug Topics] would just become one of those things that wouldn't pop up as often.

If you think it's just about talking with our friends, we have other ways of doing that. It'd just be nice to have a decent discussion with people who actual give a ****, instead of blindly posting for the sake of post count.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Probably because there is a difference between "Mature" and "Serious" discussion, and it's important to clarify which type is being requested here.



The people I'm referring to are neither of those, so regardless of what they request it's going to be pointless. lol

If I could see it working out I'd be all for a serious discussion board, though. Just nobody has really proved that the majority of the site who wants it could handle it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah but it would be fun with a board/topic rather than just a room s:


----------



## spamurai (Dec 18, 2013)

I can understand the desire to have such a section, but on a forum that's general purpose is Animal Crossing related topics, is it really necessary? 
By that I mean, will it be worth singling out a subset of the community (of which is 5 years worth), for the sake of having a "mature" conversation? 

How do you define mature? Discussion of Politics? Science? If so, the younger generation may appreciate such topics; in which case has a position in the already available general discussion forum.

If it's truly a mature discussion, that age group have the right to have an input. 
If it's what _some_ people deem "mature", the chances are it's not relevant to this site...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I can understand the desire to have such a section, but on a forum that's general purpose is Animal Crossing related topics, is it really necessary?
> By that I mean, will it be worth singling out a subset of the community (of which is 5 years worth), for the sake of having a "mature" conversation?
> 
> How do you define mature? Discussion of Politics? Science? If so, the younger generation may appreciate such topics; in which case has a position in the already available general discussion forum.
> ...



This, 100%.

Hence the distinction between Serious and Mature. And there's nothing stopping people from posting serious threads in Brewsters. It just seems there is generally no desire to discuss such things anyway.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 18, 2013)

(Ignore my last post, I hadn't properly read the OP then)

After reading more of the posts I personally think that people who want an 18+ board should make a group for now and 'serious' posts should still be made in Brewsters and if that doesn't work then maybe a serious topics sub-forum could be made?
Though my idea of 'serious' topics are support threads (such as the already existing LGBTQA support thread) or major news threads (such as natural disasters, etc.). I can agree slightly that an 18+ board may eventually become a place for the cliques and deviate from its original idea if it is not monitored properly.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 18, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> This, 100%.
> 
> Hence the distinction between Serious and Mature. And there's nothing stopping people from posting serious threads in Brewsters. It just seems there is generally no desire to discuss such things anyway.



There has been multiple serious threads posted in Brewster's, one currently active example would be the LGBT thread. I'm inclined to agree, a lot of these mature threads could go in the other sections of the forum just fine, the only issue is that sometimes they get very controversial and argumentative.

And as also stated multiple times, the kinds of mature discussion you're probably thinking of; sex, drugs and alcohol isn't suitable for the forum wherever it's put. We're much more lax about these topics in IRC and Mumble as it's often only friend groups in these areas and it's hard for somebody to innocently just stumble into these conversations. That's not to say things aren't enforced if everybody in the chats aren't enjoying the discussion though.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

Proof that this will work


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2013)

I think that the idea is absolutely ridiculous! I honestly don't see the point of something like that at all! I mean, we already get into inappropriate discussions from time to time! Having an entire board dedicated to it would be completely unnecessary!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> the kinds of mature discussion you're probably thinking of; sex, drugs and alcohol isn't suitable for the forum wherever it's put.



Still want to start a whisky thread, cause that's a gentleman's drink.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm nowhere near 18, but I'll put in my two cents because I'm not voting. 

There's no need for an 18+ board. Like everyone has said, this is an *Animal Crossing* forum. Why would anyone need to discuss anything only suitable for adults? I mean, look at me. I'm not even a teenager and yet people mistake me for being 20+. Just because you are young does not mean you are not mature, because you are not mature does not mean you cannot be allowed around serious topics. You can easily start a group for this kind of thing, not a whole board that probably won't get much use.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I'm nowhere near 18, but I'll put in my two cents because I'm not voting.
> 
> There's no need for an 18+ board. Like everyone has said, this is an *Animal Crossing* forum. Why would anyone need to discuss anything only suitable for adults? I mean, look at me. I'm not even a teenager and yet people mistake me for being 20+. Just because you are young does not mean you are not mature, because you are not mature does not mean you cannot be allowed around serious topics. You can easily start a group for this kind of thing, not a whole board that probably won't get much use.



If it means anything to you, I didn't mistake you for being over 20.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Why would anyone need to discuss anything only suitable for adults? I mean, look at me. I'm not even a teenager and yet people mistake me for being 20+. Just because you are young does not mean you are not mature, because you are not mature does not mean you cannot be allowed around serious topics.



Can I metaphorically marry you?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 18, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Still want to start a whisky thread, cause that's a gentleman's drink.



Hey, feel free to start a whisky discussion thread if you'd like. As long as it isn't full stupid drunken posts and you're actually discussing whisky, that's fine.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

Trundle said:


> If it means anything to you, I didn't mistake you for being over 20.



I mean people I've played with before. When I tell them my age, they're like "WHAAAT? But you're so mature".


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I mean people I've played with before. When I tell them my age, they're like "WHAAAT? But you're so mature".



People say that to me from time to time. If I'm honest, it confuses me.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 18, 2013)

The point is, age does not come with maturity. Common sense is not common for some people. An board for adults only does not have a true purpose on a forum that kids and teens go on. If this forum was for various things, it would make sense, yes. But you shouldn't be talking about adult matters on a forum like this regardless.


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 18, 2013)

Something like the Grownup Gamers board in ACC would be convenient, rather than a thread that constantly gets lost.
Some people would much rather interact with their peers, doesn't mean they're having discussions that aren't suitable for a younger audience.

But I honestly don't care. In Wild World I was hanging out with parents and grandparents; and as an adult playing New Leaf, I have some younger players on my friend list.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> The point is, age does not come with maturity. Common sense is not common for some people. An board for adults only does not have a true purpose on a forum that kids and teens go on. If this forum was for various things, it would make sense, yes. But you shouldn't be talking about adult matters on a forum like this regardless.



I couldn't agree more. Personally, I believe anyone with the uncontrollable need to talk about sex, alcohol, or drugs should take it elsewhere. Why not join another forum and use _that_ for inappropriate discussion?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

Bowie said:


> I couldn't agree more. Personally, I believe anyone with the uncontrollable need to talk about sex, alcohol, or drugs should take it elsewhere. Why not join another forum and use _that_ for inappropriate discussion?



Wow, you're assuming you think people have an *controllable* need. Maybe some people just want to chat about that kind of stuff.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not 18 or older but I didn't vote, don't worry!
We could have the thread as a beta first o: To see how it works out.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

Amnesia said:


> I'm not 18 or older but I didn't vote, don't worry!
> We could have the thread as a beta first o: To see how it works out.



Don't worry, this isn't the first time a "mature/18+" board has been brought up.

There are/were threads that would belong in that sort of board, but they almost always end up getting closed due to immature people. Whenever this thread dies another year or two will go by and another one exactly like this will get brought up again.
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Wow, you're assuming you think people have an *controllable* need. Maybe some people just want to chat about that kind of stuff.



I actually said the exact opposite. I made the assumption some people may consist of an uncontrollable desire to talk about such things. I'm not trying to suggest that everyone would be going wild over the unexpected ability to shout out how big their private parts are in comparison to those of others, but as a forum host to many young, sexually unaware people, the concept of opening it's arms up to such explicit content would be extremely out of place, and in my own personal point of view, reckless. Of course, sex is not the only subject to fear if such a board was ever created. I'm not against people talking about sex, alcohol or drugs at all! I just don't think that it would be an appropriate thing to discuss in a place elsewhere filled with the security of such content!


----------



## Mijzelffan (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm probably not enough of a regular on this forum to give an opinion, but I'm gonna give it anyway. :3 From my experience on other forums with 18+ boards it will mainly be people posting pictures of halfnaked women and adults being very immature when it comes to sexual topics. Oh and the obligatory alcohol thread that will mainly be posted in by alcoholics or people who just look like they are. The rest will either be more randomness or threads that could've easily been made in existing "serious discussion" boards.

So unless you feel your porn folder is not full enough and don't know how to use google or you have an irresistable urge to make immature sexual jokes and don't know where else to do that there isn't really a good reason to have a board like this. Even the alcohol thread could probably be made in brewster's caf?.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 18, 2013)

My take is that if you need a place to post things that are inappropriate for people under 18 to see, then you probably shouldn't be posting it anyway. If that isn't the case, then there doesn't need to be an 18+ board for people to post the exact same topics and comments as they do normally. It'd just end up being 18+ duplicates of what already exists. It isn't necessary.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe it should be an exclusive club thing. Monitor the people who want in for a while and if they prove to be mature enough, give them access. If they start being immature, just ban/suspend them from the board, or from the forum entirely. I know one of the mods said they didn't want to moderate it so a solution to that could be to hire some new mods that would be interested.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

Why did Bowie and Kammeh vote? They shouldn't have, and their votes shouldn't count, because it doesn't affect them >.<


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Why did Bowie and Kammeh vote? They shouldn't have, and their votes shouldn't count, because it doesn't affect them >.<



Let it go. This is pretty much a lost cause.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Let it go. This is pretty much a lost cause.



Indeed. I'll close the thread on that note.


----------

